# Okay so it's November now...



## cinta (Nov 7, 2011)

...do I still have to be a Goblin?


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd rather be a goblin than an elf any day.  Goblins have better parties.


----------



## cinta (Nov 7, 2011)

Fair enough, party at your place then, Fyrja? :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 7, 2011)

I think we need something Christmasy.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 7, 2011)

We could all be turkeys!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 7, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> We could all be turkeys!


No thank you.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't mind being an elf if I can be an elf like one of Terry Pratchett's.  Anyone read "Lords and Ladies"? :twisted:


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll be a turkey! or a ham! or a snowman! (snowgirl?)


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 7, 2011)

A Ham!!  heehee

Does an elf have seniority over a reindeer?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2011)

Hmm...good question. The elves make the toys but Santa couldn't deliver them without the reindeer. 'Tis a quandary.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 7, 2011)

AND...the reindeer have names and are an elite group.  The elves aren't named, right?

A quick search for elf names tells me that _my_ elvish name is Tari Taralom.  I like it.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> The elves aren't named, right?



There's Hermey.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Nov 7, 2011)

He's a dentist tho so I don't think he counts.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2011)

But he's an elf with a name.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 7, 2011)

I could be a snow angel.  Or more likely a snow FLAKE!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 7, 2011)

Snow Angel is a good one. So is Snow Flake.  :wink: 

Anyone else have some wintery type titles?


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 8, 2011)

If we must go wintery, then I want to be a Polar Bear.  RAWR!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2011)

snow shoe
snow drift
snow plow

I still want to be an elf!


----------



## cinta (Nov 8, 2011)

Well anything 'snow' related won't do well at Christmas time here...we're heading into Summer! But if I need to be a 'snow-something' I guess I could just set up camp in the freezer for a while, might even try non-gelling some soap while I'm at it!


----------



## carebear (Nov 8, 2011)

we're working on it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 8, 2011)

Snow Queen!   I live in the desert. We don't get snow here.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 8, 2011)

cinta said:
			
		

> Well anything 'snow' related won't do well at Christmas time here...we're heading into Summer! But if I need to be a 'snow-something' I guess I could just set up camp in the freezer for a while, might even try non-gelling some soap while I'm at it!



Amazing to think that!  No "White Christmas"?  

Maybe you could be "Tinsel Toes"?  Or "Mistletoe Mistress"?


----------



## cinta (Nov 9, 2011)

Nope, no white Christmas here, unless you're talking about the white sand on our beaches during the 40+ degree heatwaves.


----------

